
Show HN: FamousFaces, after the hype: AI for fun - sefidrodi
https://famousfaces.nukapi.com/
======
opless
Seems like a blank page to me.

(Chrome, iOS)

~~~
igoose1
Unable to connect. Android, Fennec F-Droid.

